# 1936 Model Royal Tire Bell



## mrg (Apr 2, 2022)

1936 Model Royal Tire Bell with box, looks like it was mounted at one time, missing the chain/cord activator and 2 mounting screws, box looks nice with a couple of stains and torn tab.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 2, 2022)

$50


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2022)

Good start but ND


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 4, 2022)

$65


----------



## mrg (Apr 4, 2022)

ND


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

$75


----------

